# Brrr...



## memnet (Jul 23, 2017)

It's getting really cold here; it's a bit past noon and we are only at 27°. Of course, that is quite an improvement over where we started out this morning. 

We have a vinyl fence and arbor archway running between our house and garage; the archway is the entry to the flower garden and ties things together. We need to replace the archway and fence; I have no interest in the fence but I want to repurpose the archway if I can. I want to use it as an entryway to my Halloween cemetery. I'm guessing its legs will need sawed off since they're buried in concrete but that should still leave me a lot to work with. I will of course paint it black (you gotta do that) but I'm contemplating some sort of centerpiece attached to the apex of the archway. I'm thinking Gorey style bat or bats as the case may be; the problem is finding that sort of thing. I could possibly make something, but definitely not out of wood as attaching it to the vinyl archway would be somewhat problematic. Styrofoam really isn't an option either since Pennsylvania weather is not merciful to Styrofoam. If I can find some sort of rigid plastic sheeting, that might fill the bill so to speak. Maybe I can make some fancy scroll work (*chuckle* doubtful) out of the same plastic sheeting. I might have to get a new electric or battery operated saber saw; we have one but it's really old and may not even work anymore. I can probably attach to the archway whatever I make with tiny screws. The plastic sheeting would be almost weightless and screws would likely do it. 

First things first though...the fence and archway need to be replaced before I get my paws on the archway.


----------

